# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  "Интер РАО" перекрыло электроэнергию Беларуси

## JAHolper

Этой ночью нам отключили свет.
"Интер РАО" давно предупреждало и уже один раз отключало поставки электроэнергии в Беларусь (9 июня). И вот, после неоднократных предупреждений, нам снова перекрыли свет до тех пор, пока Белэнерго не рассчитается за потраченные киловаты. Тем не менее, читаете вы это сообщение потому что у нас в стране достаточно мощностей, чтобы обеспечивать всё население электроэнергией. Просто для её производства используется газ, и наше электричество обходится дороже российского. Поэтому ничего особо страшного не произошло, мы всего лишь продолжаем погружаться в пучину долгов.

----------


## vova230

И заметьте что как граждане так и предприятия исправно платят, а если не платят то отключаются моментально. А вот колхозы не платят и отключать их запрещено по указу свыше.

----------


## JAHolper

колхозы не трожь. Это основное место работы всех белорусов через пару лет. При чём работать будем за еду, а деньги пойдут на оплату долгов нашей страны.)

----------


## Mouse

Тогда "Горки" станут престижным универом)))j:

----------


## vova230

Уже работали за палочки. Я лучше в лес пойду.

----------


## Mouse

_"Интер РАО" (:af перекрыло(:2452435 электроэнергию Беларуси (:my_name_is_grisha_

Если с/х будит единственным выходом, то я придумал чем буду заниматься: растениводством. Профессия древния(455464g, и много опыта накопилось. Вот, например, в Афганистане(:ff42c5514b789c6367d) некоторые виды отдельных культур(:1246746574645674567) имеют рентабельность под 1000%. У нас, с древних времён, до недавнего(:3dflas, тоже выращивали одну культуру. Вот привезу из Голландии хорошие семена(:4674673565 ... посажу... скошу/высушу(:25 ... А так как сам равнодушен к данной продукции, то думаю бизнес хороший пойдет)) Налоги платить само собой, даже некоторые и от натуральной формы не откажутся)))

----------


## Незарегистрированный

j:   j:   j:

----------


## vova230

*Mouse*, я тоже в твой колхоз пойду. Будем вместе поднимать страну. А из негондиции будем пеньку производить, хорошие говорят пеньковые канаты получаются. Особенно если корабль затеряется в морских просторах.

----------


## .29

> И заметьте что как граждане так и предприятия исправно платят, а если не платят то отключаются моментально. А вот колхозы не платят и отключать их запрещено по указу свыше.


У колхозов и расходы электроэнергии не такие большие... Чай сталь не плавют.
Что до отключений, так вполне объяснимо, что государство само в себе самое себя (госпредприятия) не отключает за неуплату самому себе.

----------


## Mouse

> Что до отключений, так вполне объяснимо, что государство само в себе самое себя (госпредприятия) не отключает за неуплату самому себе.


Не совсем так. Каждый субъект хозяйствования обязан платить за энергоресурсы, и не важна его форма собственности. У каждого есть свой баланс доходов и расходов. Если это гос. структура, то и деньги выделяет тоже государство (более конкретно - местные органы управления), и попробуйте не заплатите по счетам - сразу на ковёр. А колхозам ... такая вот поддержка.

----------


## .29

> Не совсем так.


Что именно не совсем так?

----------


## Mouse

то что если гос. организация, то можно не платить по счетам, и что ее не отключат

----------


## .29

> то что если гос. организация, то можно не платить по счетам, и что ее не отключат


Я и не отрицал, рано или поздно отключат.

----------


## JAHolper

Беларусь погасила все долги за электроэнергию и вчера в пять вечера Россия возобновила подачу электричества.

----------


## Sanych

Ну да, кредит же дали. На обратно

----------


## Mouse

На тут.бае другие вседенья...

В условиях отсутствия поставки с российской стороны электроэнергии, несмотря на полное погашение долга, Беларусь сегодня в 22.00 (в 20.00 по среднеевропейскому времени) начнет импортировать украинскую электроэнергию. Об этом корреспонденту БЕЛТА сообщила помощник министра энергетики Беларуси Людмила Зенькович.

Сегодня белорусская сторона досрочно погасила задолженность перед ОАО "Интер РАО ЕЭС" за поставленную в марте-мае электроэнергию. Однако компания пока не осуществляет поставки в Беларусь. Согласно договоренности двух сторон, поставки должны были возобновиться с 00.00 30 июня. Однако начавшийся с 00.00 вчерашнего дня импорт был в 2.00 прерван российской стороной по техническим причинам, которые до сих пор не названы.

----------

